# Concealed Carry



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

A state trooper stopped a 95 year old woman on interstate 20, and noticed as he was checking her drivers license, that she had a concealed carry permit. He said, "got any guns with you ma'am?" She said, "yes, a 45 Smith & Wesson in the glove compartment, a 357 magnum in the console and a 38 special in my purse." The trooper said "lady, what are you scared of?" She said, "NOT A DAMN THING!!!"


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

that is pretty funny haha


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

A slightly different version of an original joke, but a good one just the same. 

Bowhunter57


----------

